# Marietta bank fishing



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone know of decent places in Marietta to bank fish for cats?


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

We used to come down from the north and night fish from a boat. We got off 77 at exit 6. That's Rt. 821. Take it south till you come to the red light at Rt. 60. People would pull off there and there was a clearing down over the bank where you could fish. Also you could fish right at the mouth of the Ohio/Muskingum behind the hotel. I only fished there once. Parked in the hotel parking lot. That was years ago. Don't know if they still allow it or not. Once we got a boat we used to night fish the Muskingum up to Devola dam. Caught some nice fish in that stretch. Biggest was 39 lbs. Good luck!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

You can fish from the bank along the Ohio near and also behind the Lafayette Hotel, the levee in downtown, also across the river from the Williamstown boat ramp in WV. Easy access there. There is a boat ramp in Marietta by the fairgrounds on the Muskingum River. Devols Dam on the Muskingum River upstream from Marietta is a good place. Lots of places and the catfish have been biting. Have fun. If you are willing to go up the river to the Willow Island dam on the WV side there is a pretty nice fisherman's access area with a couple fishing piers, grouted walkways and parking lot right below the dam and Hydro plant.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Fished behind the hotel and had a lot of bites but the only thing I landed was a small freshwater drum. The next day we went to Middle Island. Pretty much the same thing, a lot of little bites but the only thing that was caught was a soft shell turtle my wife pulled in.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

The flatheads should be spawning now so it will be slow if that’s what you are targeting. It should pick up at the end of the month. September is a great month to go after them. Nothing like being woke up by the slow steady click..click..click of one swimming off with your bluegill!


----------

